# Is that fine to run FreeBSD with AMD Ryzen 3 2200G?



## fender0107401 (Jun 9, 2018)

I am trying to buy a new system. This new system will run PostgreSQL as a database server. I really hope FreeBSD can be the operating system, but I am not sure about the AMD Ryzen 3 2200G chipset.


----------



## scottro (Jun 9, 2018)

If you don't get answers but buy it, please post your results. Just tried a quick search for FreeBSD Ryzen 3 2200G but got no really definitive answers.  https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/issues/56 seems to indicate some troubles, but I think that's only if running X. (I just glanced over it.) If that were the case, and there's an extra video slot, there are various cheap NVidia cards that would work.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jun 9, 2018)

Of little help but, I, too, believe I've read that FreeBSD runs fine on Ryzen but can't say any more than that.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jun 10, 2018)

scottro said:


> If you don't get answers but buy it, please post your results. Just tried a quick search for FreeBSD Ryzen 3 2200G but got no really definitive answers.  https://github.com/FreeBSDDesktop/kms-drm/issues/56 seems to indicate some troubles, but I think that's only if running X. (I just glanced over it.) If that were the case, and there's an extra video slot, there are various cheap NVidia cards that would work.



I will check it, and I don't need the X for this system.


----------



## fender0107401 (Jun 10, 2018)

drhowarddrfine said:


> Of little help but, I, too, believe I've read that FreeBSD runs fine on Ryzen but can't say any more than that.


Think you.


----------



## PacketMan (Jun 22, 2018)

I still have not built my new home server, life gets in the way of life. Hope to drop the hammer on that later this summer. I'll be going with Ryzen 5 1600 or 2600.  I'll be posting how that goes.


----------



## diizzy (Jul 3, 2018)

There are some issues posted about Ryzen (freezes/crashes) on the mailinglists which are being worked on however it looks like you'll need to use -STABLE and/or -CURRENT for now.


----------



## rumate (Sep 28, 2018)

I've built my home pc using ASROCK B450M-HDV, AMD Ryzen 3 2200G, SSD. After installing FreeBSD 11.2, the system booted successfully. I installed some packages, and that's all, cannot say much, for I was going to use this PC as a desktop, but Radeon Vega isn't supported yet, so i stopped.


----------



## PacketMan (Oct 12, 2018)

My Ryzen 5 1600 machine is running perfectly fine and has since I built it last month.  I'm only doing bare metal install with 11.2-RELEASE, but will be trying some virtual machine stuff this autumn after I have wrapped up my warmer weather activities.


----------



## nik0tine (Apr 4, 2019)

Upgraded to Ryzen 3 2200G on 12-Current. Today!
The Ryzen's little brother (Kabini on AM1) worked great with drm-next-kmod. (Avatar photo wooden PC)

It is time to conquer another AMD APU!


----------



## christhegeek (Apr 30, 2019)

*Hello from greece !
Γεια σου πατριώτη !
Δεν παίζει ο  amdgpu driver  στο  freebsd ?  οι επεξεργαστές της σειράς Amd A... παίζουν απλά κάποια προβλήματα έχει με το τερματικό δεν δείχνει σκέτο τερματικό όταν ξεκινά ο xorg.
Μου έχει σπάσει τα νεύρα που δεν παίζει το shotcut !!  επίσης το openshot δεν συνεργάζεται με το blender για 3d animated titles , το kdenlive δεν έχει ενημερωθεί και δεν παίζει καν με ενεργοποιημένή την επιτάχυνση υλικού αυτά τα προβλήματα να μην είχε τι καλά που θα ήταν !*




nik0tine said:


> Upgraded to Ryzen 3 2200G on 12-Current. Today!
> The Ryzen's little brother (Kabini on AM1) worked great with drm-next-kmod. (Avatar photo wooden PC)
> 
> It is time to conquer another AMD APU!


----------



## CraigHB (Jun 3, 2019)

nik0tine said:


> Upgraded to Ryzen 3 2200G on 12-Current. Today!



Nice, hoping to build a small form factor server for home use around that platform.  I'll want a gui and probably media services on it so I'll need good video support.   Haven't pulled the trigger on the hardware yet, but it's on my Newegg wishlist.

I know video support is still developing, but that's okay since it's not something I need right away.  I'm going to have to get on those pertaining lists, need to look them up.

Really nice stuff the latest AMD accelerated processor units.  In general these system on a chip products are a great invention for size and power reduction.  AMD seems to be really pushing ahead lately.


----------

